# Jeff Speakman Medical Fund Seminars



## Bob White (Mar 31, 2013)

Yesterday Antranig Anto Parseghian hosted an event for Jeff Speakman's Medical Fund. Paul Dye, Tommie Chavies, Dan Pribble, Benny Urquidez, Ron Sanchez,  and myself had the honor to help raise funds for a kenpo leader and  friend. It was a very successful day with much support from around  Southern California. The seminars were also broadcast to Bolivia where  more money was raised thanks to Rodrigo Fernandez Inza. Last weekend there was an event in Europe put on by Richard Baarspul, Paul Coleman,  and some other black belt leaders that was done for Jeff Speakman.  These were very successful events but we need to do more. There are many  top black belts that would enjoy being part of doing something that  could really help Jeff. I am asking more school owners to promote events  like these and let's see if we can really step up and do something  special. If there is something I could do to help this take place, I am  available.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 2, 2013)

It was a great event to be a part of! I am looking forward to other instructors and school owners stepping up to help Mr. Speakman. 

View attachment $892983_4678175317450_882661338_o.jpg

Proof that I was there! (Big guy in Black Gi with Green Belt)


----------

